# POLL: What type of 'bottle person' are you?



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2011)

You can choose as many as you see fit, but try to limit your choices to those that best describe you.. choosing all ten kinda defeats the purpose.. [] Here are the long versions:

 1. I love old bottles and love buying, finding, holding and owning them, their value is less important to me than personal attachment.

 2. I am more interested in old bottles as commodities than trophies and consider it a business to deal in bottles. 

 3. I love history and old bottles help me identify with the past. 

 4. I like old bottles if they are clean and pretty, I don't care how old they are or how rare. 

 5. I prefer a large, well displayed collection, it is greater than the sum of it's parts. 

 6. I have a collection of extremely valuable bottles, and commons only add clutter. 

 7. I am more into bottles for the social aspect, hanging around with digging partners or cohorting at club meetings and shows. 

 8. I focus on bottles specific to my family history, or because of some personal relevancy. 

 9. I collect bottles, but I collect all kinds of other stuff too. 

 10. I have a lifelong obsession with a certain category of bottles, and I will die trying to catalog all of them.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry Charlie.
 It's either K; all of the above or 11; Yes
 There's just no way I could pick just one. That would be like eating one Lay'sÂ® potato chip.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2011)

That's OK, Eric.. you are allowed up to 10 chips in this poll.. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2011)

Oops, I was toying with the other thing so much I got lazy and failed to read yours properly.
 My apologies.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2011)

No apology is necessary ..keep on toying.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2011)

I am the type that digs bottles[]


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 12, 2011)

3,8, and 9.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I looked through your list and would have to say that I can accept 1,3 and 9.   You left out my specific study of HOW THEY WERE MADE and what the marks on the glass tell me about what they did.  

  Sent: Saturday, February 12, 2011 11:45:35 AM
 Subject: Corning Inc. - Very  Cool Video of things to come   A Day made of Glass - Amazing!!!!  Click on below.

  p { margin: 0pt; }   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38
 It is all fun and facinating.   RED Matthews
 [/align][/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2011)

[/quote]





> You left out my specific study of HOW THEY WERE MADE and what the marks on the glass tell me about what they did.Â


 
 That would be option #8, Red.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 12, 2011)

OK  I just didn't read it that way.  We all get different kicks.  RED M.


----------



## BillinMo (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmmm... I suspect #9 would be nearly universal.  Do any collectors collect one thing and one thing only?  None I know.


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmmm.... Depends on the day!  My collection and interests are always evolving. []


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 14, 2011)

Me ?-----I  like  to Rescue  Bottles===and  Keep  them out  of the  Mean  Peoples  hands-----i Give them a new home---and  Pass  them to  others  who i know will  take  care of  them.[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 14, 2011)

1,3 and 9 as long as I can get everything with dive gear. Bottles (inks and meds especially), clay pipes, marbles, coins, jewelery, guns, swords, knives as long as it is old and can display well I am game. I prefer to dig and detect while diving -vs- digging/detecting on land.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2011)

Well  ..I turned out to be a 1-5-7.. funny, that.. [8|]

 A big *thanks* to everyone who shared in this collection of data, and if you didn't yet, please contribute.. it's anonymous after all.. unless you wanna share with us the juicy details..


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 19, 2011)

It's the thrill of the hunt...


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2011)

389, which I now need to play in the Pick 3 tonight...


----------



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

Jack Daniels type![]


----------



## jvharp (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr.Fred that is a true statement and we are taking care of the bottles you sent us for Christmas very well.[]


----------



## deep digger (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlie, Thats a tough question. I have dug a good amount of really great bottles,have bought some really great bottles,and sold some really great bottles. I also have a Dr. Pitchers castoria in my collection (first bottle I ever found) and alot of other commons alot of collectors would consider junk. I guess I like em all. Its a serious addiction if you get the bug as bad as I have it.DEEP


----------



## marlinman (Mar 29, 2011)

#1,3,9
         My other vice is collecting Marlin lever guns. "Send Lawyers, guns and Money...get me out of this"
 Warren Zevon


----------



## norflo2norcal (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got an angle I guess.  I only collect bottles from the St. Johns river, and only from the riverfront of the houses along one particular dirt road associated with the historic Flemings (happens to be where I grew up, and where my parents still live).  Milk bottles intrigue me the most, but old coke bottles are cool, too.


----------



## VTdigger (Apr 26, 2011)

I collect all sorts of antique/old  bottles, recently I've found quite a few that aren't even that old ( probably from the 60's) but if it's embossed and something interesting looking that's not made today I save it.    I prefer to find bottles that are embossed or have a legable applied paint label,  but  I will save any bottle if there a different shape or some other unique marking that  I don't already have. Also, if there  old or still have stuff inside.
  Alot of the bottles I have are "common" but I don't really care to me it's treasure. 

  I like the history that often lies behind just a simple glass bottle and the wondering of what the people who used them where like and what it must have been like in the old days. 

 I don't sell any of my bottles and probably never will ( I might start saving some of the ones I have multiple of and donating them to 2nd hand stores so others can discover the hobby of bottles and digging. Bottles like Listerine,Foss and Dr Fletcher's Castoria etc.)
 and I think I love every aspect, of digging from looking all over hecks kingdom and the satisfaction when I actully find a spot with bottles.  Digging the "Ain't that a shame" (it's broken) bottle than finding a good one and cleaning it and displaying it.

 I even have my own digger speak, "Popping" which I got from American Pickers, to me it  means a spot I think I may find bottles.
 "Trickster" something that appears to be a good bottle when I first spot it in dirt or far away, but turns out to be nothing good.  "Yatta" bottle ( when I find  a really good one I  hold it up in the air and say "Yatta!")


----------



## treasurekidd (May 18, 2011)

I'm a 2, 3, 5 and 8. I collect only Rhode Island milks, meds and blob sodas and beers, common or not. I'm a history buff, and I started collecting bottles as a branch-off from collecting any and all items related Federal Dairy Co of Providence, RI, which was founded by my wife's grandfather. I also buy and sell on ebay to make a little beer money on the side, mainly hitting flea markets, yard sales and shops, and reselling stuff that falls outside my collection, although I must admit that the occasionally run across an ACL, fruit jar or stoneware piece that I just can't part with. I am an avid metal detectorist, and also collect coins and certain Warwick, RI historical items, especially items related to the now defunct Rocky Point Amusement Park. Hmm, what else to add - married, bunch of kiddies, and enjoy a good, cold Sam Adams. 

 Thanks for starting this cool thread!


----------



## VTdigger (May 21, 2011)

I'd have to say since I've really gotten into bottle collecting, I've come to apperciate history even more, just from a glass bottle or other stuff one may find by digging through other  peoples garbage basicily, can bring back a time when thing where simple, the country was still thriving and growing. 
 A case in point one of my very first trips this year I unearthed what may seem to some a rusty peace of metal but it had a brass embossed label, so I kept it out, I figured it was a part of a machine,  I got it home and  cleaned it up. It said, Drysdale's Bennington VT on the label. It turns out, Drysdale was a local(Bennington VT.)department store, founded in 1872.   Drysdale's grandson Alexander, was still active in the store in the late 1970's ( I was born in 1982.)  The store's gone now I'm reaserching where to find the headstones for  the Drysdale's as I think it's cool they could have the same store in the family for over 100 years.
 I estimate my peace to be from the 30's to early 40's. but what's really  important is, through this research I've gained a better apperciation for The town I live in and the surrounding towns.

 I wish to gain as many bottles as I can embossed, paint and paper labels doesn't matter if it's worth 50 cents or fifty grand just any bottle that different from ones of today,


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 2, 2011)

sometimes 2(unloading stuff for father in law), 3, 8, 9.... and since I'm severely OCD (diagnosed) i likes to dig...alot.....i'll go the farm early and dig straight through til dark...i start focusing on that and not much can tear me away from it.


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 8, 2011)

Well Alot has changed since Spring, when I said I was a lifelong digger I was, but it was only this year it became my obsesssion, as opposed tobefore if I stumble accross a dump I'll dig it.  Now it's, I'll look everywhere that I can look.  I started out collecting mainly any embossed bottle from the 1800's to the 40's of course I'd like a pre 1800s bottle someday.....)  I've  started collecting and seeking out bottles and other glass items I've never collected before for example, Painted label bottles, just because I've never really found any until this year when I  found a hot spot for ACLS at the old town dump witch goes forever and a few other spots . It's the same with  Isulators, though I just leave most of them I find as it's usually Whitall tatum and Hemingray and I have a few already in my collection.  I plan on walking the railroad tracks later this summer to find different kinds and there's  a few at the antiques store I may buy sometime.  I also know to look for pontils and defects in the glass itself,  which can make a plain bottle interesting. 
  I've also never been on a privy dig but want to so bad, I just gotta find someone to show me how who knows what there doing to show me how to do it the right way and safely.


----------



## Picklejar (Jul 13, 2011)

1,3,5 and 8. I have to agree with vtdigger on the obsessive aspect of this hobby. When driving around the city I don't see the houses themselves rather I fantasize about the undug privies hidden in the backyards. My wife just rolls her eyes when we suddenly stop and I jump out to investigate a fresh dirt pile from a house demo. Always looking for that buried treasure. Maybe it's because I always wanted to be an archeologist as a kid, or perhaps it's cuz i learn so much from bottles and old "junk". (tear wipe) I just love em man![]-joe


----------



## aprophet (Aug 26, 2011)

3 , 8 , 9  I have been picking up bottles for a while my back yard used to be the county dump it was funny a while back someone was going to put a swimming pool in across the interstate and they started digging up dump material except some of it was hazmat the city hurried up and buried this story the builders had already done a chapter 20 bankrupcy and they could not be located or charged . most of the bottles until recently I actually use them for a purpose the hard part is finding a cap for them most of the time recently I have been digging to sell a few to a local guy I think he is reselling them to a friend of his with a shop . there are several here . this is a really neat site you all have here


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello all,  Having worked in bottle making, mold making, mold repair, and general glass house application engineering,  After retirement I got interested in how the glass items were made before 1900.  After that I had a good exposure to the glass industry in many parts of the world.

 I am especially interested in the marks of making mouth blown bottles and early methods used to make the products.  It is a great hobby.  RED Matthews


----------



## Ohio Rob (Aug 27, 2011)

I went with 1,5 and 9 with an extra fondness for local stuff.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 6, 2011)

A very nice one [] ~ star ~*


----------



## gallienus267 (Sep 23, 2011)

Although I do not do this anymore I did all my hunting in the water (scuba)  I have found many in lakes but my best hunting was in rivers.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Oct 9, 2011)

*1.* 1925-1970 Soda bottles only

*2.* California only

*3.* Small towns only


 Where's my poll option? []


----------



## PA Will (Nov 1, 2011)

1389. 

 Been picking CarlislePA soda/beer bottles from shops n flea mkts for about 6 yrs now. Just recently I've been getting some research n historical info about these bottles from my town. 
 Very glad I found this forum. 

 Will


----------



## rockbot (Nov 1, 2011)

Should have one for " love to dig for bottles"


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Nov 5, 2011)

I would have to say 1, 3, and 9


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I am the type that digs bottles[]


 
 Oh.my.god.  HORRIBLE.  []


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 8, 2011)

I chose #3 mostly.  While it _would_be cool to own a rare or valuable bottle, it's not really my prime motive for collecting.  I think my big goal would be to own a target ball, and it's a bucket list item (above that a 1965 Gottlieb Buckaroo pinball machine), but if I never get one, it won't be a regret (the pinball machine on the other hand).  #7 has been a nice perk.  It's nice to talk to other nerdy types (I think we all tried to avoid that stigma in our teens, but now, I could care less, I probably don't look like the nerdy type, but I am and I'm cool with it) who love history and old things, and the excitement of their finds, however they find them.  

 Since buying our house in a town that was built on railroad $$, I've found the history of it fascinating, and living close to Valley Forge also spurns that love of history, even though I paid no attention to it in school, I love it now.  Also, having a house has made me love being dirty.  Digging in the garden, or doing a home project.  It's frustrating to not have the (4 and a 2 year-old) time to get out and dig along a creek somewhere as often as I'd like.


----------



## VTdigger (Dec 17, 2011)

I also collect, Fenton and other hand blown art glass, Depression glass, pottery items,my newest bottle related interest is Ezra brooks and other bottles bottles depicting different figural bottles. I collect anything old/hand made but mainly glass since it's easyest to find.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2011)

> Also dig story's I wrote, published in Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine.


 
 All Grade A ham and no bone.

 How ya been doin Rick my boy. I am still having a little trouble typing but I am getting better.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whats up Cap O glad to see you up and about. 
    Like I said before,you should have started typing with your nose when you first got it done,you would be a pro by now haha


----------



## rpinkham (Dec 27, 2011)

> It's the thrill of the hunt...


 

 I agree...best to be outdoors even when not finding anything...


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 25, 2012)

I love old bottles...... 
 the only time I care about what they are worth is when I am trying to purchase one..... (LOL).

 []


----------



## vintage books (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a bottle that is still in the box and has the labels on the bottle about 3/4th full of dark liquid.  Also has papers inside w 6 other languages besides English.  labeled:   "Severa's soothing drops for infants and children." clear bottle w screw top.

 What I'd like to know is:  what was the liquid made of?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2012)

Howdy Marie,

 Welcome to this place. May I suggest taking several good photos, and creating a new thread in What is it Before, or New to the Collection. Those soothing drops were often pretty high octane.





From.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2012)

No hijack intended but it's a shame they seamed to have not stuck around. It could have made a great thread in a different place. Pic of an 1902 Texas paper ad.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 22, 2012)

Me 1,3,6,9,10


----------



## TheCaliKid (Mar 24, 2012)

It's all about history (#3) for me, specifically the history of the American West.


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 16, 2012)

I chose 1,3,5, and 9. I have to admit though if you had had the digging versus buying category, I would have selected that too. To me digging for bottles is like treasure hunting, you don't know what you will dig next, and has the same thrill as pulling out a box of gold coins[], well maybe not quite, but real close. I would prefer to dig a rare bottle with some condition problems as opposed to buying a mint condition one. I have actually kept bottles I've dug in rough condition , and passed on better ones. They just mean more to me somehow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2012)

#


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 2, 2012)

3,6,and 9[]


----------



## Icebar (Sep 5, 2012)

I live 45 minutes from Corning.  I've visited the Corning Museum of Glass ( CMoG) many times.  I really enjoy coming across their old stuff in antique shops.  Makes a real connection for me.


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

Like most say it is hard to pick just one..but I did pick one..number 1!JAMIE


----------



## pinxbinx (Sep 16, 2012)

I am brand new to this, but I don't care what they are worth, although I want to know what they are worth.  I love their history and feel like each has a story.  I also am particularly interesting in the ones that look pretty or unique.  It could be worth a lot and me not like it if it looks ordinary or boring (not that many fall into this category).  I'm not terribly into old soda bottles though.  I didn't click this one, but I am not just into bottles.  If I find something old and unique, then I'm perfectly happy.  In all honesty though, it doesn't matter how old it is, if it beautiful, then I want to keep it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome Pinx

 I hope that is not your first name [] 

 I dont care what stuff is worth either. i LIKE TO DIG BOTTLES MORE THEN COLLECT THEM if that makes any seance.


----------



## VTdigger (Oct 24, 2012)

more on how bottles connect me to history is my love of local bottles ( Bennington VT.) I save any shard or local pharmacist or milk bottles just to learn of the different sizes and shapes the local merchants had there bottles made in like the other day, I was on lunch break by the Walloomsac river in Bennington and found a shard of a half pint milk bottle from the Hewitt farms which ran from 1917-50. I had seen pictures on the Bennington historical society's site of bottles from this dairy with an applied color label. So I always wondered if they had an embossed bottle  from earlyer in there operation so it was nice to know there is an embossed bottle from this farm out there.  I made a list of all the local dairies who had a bottle from the 1920's-60's my goal is to find at least one bottle from each local dairy both embossed and colored label.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 24, 2012)

Well after retirement, I decided to learn about how glass bottles and products were made before 1900.  In reality this ment: how they were made in the mouth blown period of production.  I have read every old glass making book I could get my hands on and got enough understanding of methods used to recognize the marks and characteristics of these older bottles.  I was especially interested with the case gin bottle development to keep up with the demand.  And then secondly with the SARATOGA Mineral Water bottles - here again because the demand for them exceeded the methods of getting them made.  Need initiated changes that I could recognize and zero in on when things happened; like the chilling of the cast iron mold cavity iron and it's effect of almost eliminating the thing they used to call whittle in a bottle made in an iron mold.  It helps to let the bottle you study tell you about how it was made.  RED Matthews


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess I am obsessed with online cataloging. Terrible word that OBSESSED.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 10, 2012)

3 9 10


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello all you different collectors.  I am mainly interested in glass items that talk to me about how they were made.  The study of these marks helped me trace the changes in the production method changes.  These things involved the making of the parison shape that was responsible for the distribution of the glass thickness in every part of each bottle made.  The things like marks of venting, texture in the glass, marks made on the glass by the development and changes of creating different mold assemblies and keying them into making good products,  makers marks, mold cavity repairs and many different applied glass for finishes, decoration or performance - all became interesting studies for me.  So bottle mysteries are what I look for.   RED Matthews


----------



## 42station (Dec 15, 2012)

1 and 3 for me. History is fascinating. Dug in dumps in NJ as a kid and loved it. Down side is two of the dumps turned out to be Superfund sites  Just holding and seeing the craftsmanship of certain bottles is a privilege. If bottles could talk I would be all ears.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 15, 2012)

> 1 and 3 for me. History is fascinating.


Same here although I wouldn't mind finding a bottle for free of next to nothing and selling it for big money. Actually, lots of them would be OK too.[]


----------



## bucky902 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love old bottles.. don't care what they're worth 	
 I love history.. bottles connect me with it.
 I'm more into the social aspect of the hobby.

 I think i am a hoarder of bottles love them all and hard to part with any I enjoy the hunt and the history []


----------



## uktallulah (Jun 7, 2013)

An accidental beginner


----------



## ORE552 (Jun 8, 2013)

#1 and #3 for me. Probably a little more of #3.


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 23, 2013)

I love old bottles and don't worry about what they are worth.  I love history and love bottles from historical places.  They tell alot about what life was like during that time period.I love researching old bottles that I found.   I collect alot of things that are old besides bottles.


----------

